# calcium from other sources as well as caltrate



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

I am wondering about something. If I am taking 3 calcium ( caltrate pills) a day, should I watch my intake of calcium from other sources, like cheese? I love cheese and its on almost everything I eat. Does it matter how much I eat, or should I limit my intake of it? I wouldn't want to take too much calcium, because I know too much is not good for you...also I find that the calcium only works about 3/4 of the time. It does make the remaining attacks much easier to deal with.. but sometimes it's like my body doesn't even know I've taken the calcium! oh well, 3/4 is better than only feeling good 1/4 of the time I guess!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The general recommendation is to not exceed 2000 mgs a day from all sources (The caltrate you are taking is 1800)Here is some calcium contents of some cheeses (it varys from cheese to cheese) http://www.ibismedical.com/calcium_.html You could probably have some cheese, but should try to keep it fairly moderate to keep to the 2000 mgs limit.IBS typically waxes and wanes and what controlls it most of the time may not control it when there is a flare up.K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

When you take the calcium supplement you only get about 40 % of it going to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in your waste ant that is what helps soak up excess fluid and gets it out of the body by firming up the BM. So I think eating cheese would not give you too much calcium.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

One other thing babydoll you may change the time you take the calcium and help you better. Is it a certain time of day that is the worst for you .Linda


----------



## simsam (Jan 21, 2002)

Maybe all that cheese is causing some of your problem with D because you are lactose intolerant. Did you ever try taking lactaid when you eat cheese?


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Cheese does not bother me one bit, unless its ina real creamy form, like the cheese in kraft dinner. I can eat cheese on pizza, burgers, and everything else except the creamy cheeses. It actually makes my BM alot firmer. Our bodies are SO confusing. I started back on the purple box intead of the pink and I feel much better these days. as of time of day I am fine untill my first meal of the day which is usually around 1 or 2. mornings don't bother me at all though. but my IBs can strike at any time, no one time of day is any worse than any other...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hard cheeses tend to have little if any lactose left in them because the bacteria used to make the cheese live by eating the lactose (same with yogurt).Soft cheeses tend to still have some lactose and something like a Kraft dinner where you reconstitute the cheese with milk from a powder (and maybe even the squeezables add milk to make it that way) so there could be lactose there.Old wives tales (at least the ones from my family) tend to indicate that cheese is constipating (binding) rather than causing diarrhea.K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

babydoll,How many hours are between the last dose of calcium of the day and the first dose the next day. It may be too long of a time and you are getting stomach acid and bile build up thus making you have diarrhea.Linda


----------



## addie (Feb 28, 2002)

is caltrate the same thing as calcium carbonate? is it just a brand name or something?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Caltrate is a Brand Name of calcium supplement. There are 5 different formulas of the Caltrate Brand. What works the best for most is the Caltrate Brand Formula in the purple and white bottle. You can buy other store brands with the same ingredients. It is calcium carbonate and depending on the different formulas they have other ingredients.Linda


----------

